
The US inmates charged per night in jail - mbrd
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34705968
======
kup0
The money they perceive to be saving for the taxpayer, will be paid by the
taxpayer in other ways when the person is in debt after getting out and needs
public assistance.

Is there any proof this reduces recidivism? I would doubt so. It only makes
things worse.

------
hwstar
What's stopping someone from Filing BK (bankruptcy) to wipe the jail debt
clean?

